# Neues PCGH-Schnäppchen-Modul sorgt für mehr Übersicht bei Amazon-Blitzangeboten [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Januar 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Neues PCGH-Schnäppchen-Modul sorgt für mehr Übersicht bei Amazon-Blitzangeboten [Anzeige]*

					Amazon bietet täglich eine Vielzahl an Blitzangeboten an. Dabei werden zu einer bestimmten Uhrzeit und nur solange der Vorrat reicht, Produkte deutlich günstiger angeboten. Leider ist diese Angebotsseite von Amazon nicht sehr übersichtlich und auch der Funktionsumfang könnte größer sein. Abhilfe schafft unser neues Blitzangebot-Modul.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Neues PCGH-Schnäppchen-Modul sorgt für mehr Übersicht bei Amazon-Blitzangeboten [Anzeige]*


----------



## Papa (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neues PCGH-Schnäppchen-Modul sorgt für mehr Übersicht bei Amazon-Blitzangeboten [Anzeige]*

Geht doch, hat die olle Sucherei ein Ende.


----------

